# Curried Pork Loin Sammiches - Photo Essay



## Vertigo (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

Tonight, for an early and easy dinner, we decided to convert one of my favorties--curry crusted pork loin--into a quick sammich, and I figured in the best interest of my fellow foodies I might bring the camera into the kitchen.

_The Victims:_

Two fat pork loin steaks, primed for the pan. I seasoned them with kosher salt and cracked black pepper, smeared them with a paste of horseradish and mustard, and then dredged them in a mix of bread crumbs, yellow curry powder, cinnamon, cayenne, salt, and pepper.







While letting the steaks rest, I got the cast iron skillet preheated in a 350 oven, then onto the gas. 











Once the crust was formed, into the oven to finish cooking. In the mean time, a crusty loaf of artisan bread demanded attention:






The pork resting after it's harrowing adventure in the oven:






First cuts. I can only blame the blurry picture on the shaking of my hands, as I became much more focused on eating than photography. Pork is a bit more done than I like, but a bit less done than the girlfriend likes. A compromise, I suppose.






An unflattering shot of the sandwich being built. There's little need for much besides the pork, so I stick with a bit of mayo on one slice of bread, and more of the horseradish and mustard blend on the other:






And finally, assembled and ready to eat. The salad is more of last nights dinner: cabbage, spinach, carrot, onion, cilantro, chopped nuts, and dry Ramen noodles with a dressing of sesame oil, rice wine vinegar, honey, soy sauce, a splash of lemon juice and zest.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 5, 2011)

Makes me hungry even though I just finished dinner. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 6, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Makes me hungry even though I just finished dinner. Thanks for sharing!


 
Grown up shake-n-bake. I'm easy to please.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks tasty, crap, now I gotta get a sammich.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 6, 2011)

Mmm... pork... it looks really good. Thanks for sharing!


----------

